# Pedaltrain Jr



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anyone know, or possibly have gone ahead and did it already, does the Pedaltrain Jr have room for a PP2+ and an ISO-5 power supply to be mounted underneath? If so, will the holes for the power cord line up or will new ones need to be drilled?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

vadsy said:


> Does anyone know, or possibly have gone ahead and did it already, does the Pedaltrain Jr have room for a PP2+ and an ISO-5 power supply to be mounted underneath? If so, will the holes for the power cord line up or will new ones need to be drilled?


What are you putting on the board that you would need both? It unless you multiple high voltage/high current pedals you should be able to do with just the PP2+ and the correct cables. You can daisy chain most 9V low current pedals off only one output from the PP2+ and if you're worried about noise or not a fan of having 5 or 6 pedals to one output you can get splitters that will do two pedals per output. Not sure what kind of tuner you have but, I use a Boss TU2 and you can run another pedal out of that.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I believe that you'll have to drill holes.
I did set up a Jr. for someone, but it only had one PP2+.

When I set up my PT-1, I had to drill an extra hole for the second power supply.

I picked up a Cioks Big John for the other board,
it has the opening for the cable out of the side of the unit.
So, a second hole isn't needed.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

It's mostly trying make use of what I have, less the ISO-5 but I found a used one today I could purchase.
I have a PT Jr with a PP2+ already mounted underneath but I can't power all the following with it.
-compressor 
-tuner
-boost
-fuzz
-dirt
-EQ
-analogue delay
-digital delay
-analogue delay run at 18V
-vibe
-reverb
Plus options to power an active volume pedal and a whammy (300mA) that would only be used occasionally with the board but off to the side.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

vadsy said:


> Does anyone know, or possibly have gone ahead and did it already, does the Pedaltrain Jr have room for a PP2+ and an ISO-5 power supply to be mounted underneath? If so, will the holes for the power cord line up or will new ones need to be drilled?


i think mine is a jr. i have a PP2+ on mine

edit: oops I fail to read. i have no idea if it will fit.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm impressed that you can fit all that on to a PT Jr. Other than the whammy though I can't see any reason why you can't run it all off a PP2+, If you have plans to have more high current pedals like the whammy though I would recommend upgrading your power supply to a 4x4 or a Mondo if you like voodoo labs stuff. Charles at Electric Mojo also has some nice power supplies that might suit your needs a little better though.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Making things fit isn't a problem, pancake jacks and soldered cables plus I love Tetris. It's powering everything proper but I was mistaken on the Whammy, 1300mA not 300, so it will still need its own power supply wired off of the PP2+ courtesy 120VAC. Anyways, I'm still considering the ISO-5 just because a quick measurement since I got home confirms it'll fit next to the PP2+ underneath the PT Jr, man I'm gonna have that little guy loaded up! It also fits my needs just right with a few extra 9VDC outlets and a 18VDC outlet for the delay plus a spare high current jack just waiting....

Funny thing, right after your post someone responded to my Kijiji ad and offered a 4x4 but I think it's more than I need, can fit or want to spend. I already have and am a huge fan of the PP2+ so adding a little ISO-5 is going to get things done and offer options in the future to split things up or cut them down if I need to or change my mind, which is almost certainly bound to happen.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

While not all that definitive or helpful, I might as well chime in with my PTJr setup. I've also packed a bunch on top, and am using a Cioks Ciokolate power supply (it's the biggest one they make) to power it all.

The Ciokolate doesn't fit between the slots, so had to be mounted protruding from the bottom of the board. This then required adding taller feet, which I riveted in right next to the original feet (see pic).

I imagine you should be able to get both under there, but will likely need to drill a new hole for the power to go through. Or you could mount them similar to mine (on top of the cross bars, away from the holes) then add taller feet. This way they would be recessed from the holes, and you could feed the power through more easily, likely saving yourself the trouble of drilling new holes for the power cables.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Man that's a clean board, very impressive.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Sick setup! I really like it!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I finally got around to mounting the two power supplies today, side by side underneath they fit very nicely. I didn't have a second set of brackets and ordering seemed like a hassle so I used the existing holes in the units and just countersunk screws. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

